# Shark question



## Ihunt (Apr 12, 2017)

I have a smaller boat (19') and like to keep it close to shore. I have a healthy respect (a little fear) of the ocean. 

My wife and son don't eat fish but enjoy hearing a drag as a big fish takes off. For this reason, we shark fish. It's easy and getting skunked is not usually going to happen.

I'm looking for suggestions for places to get into some larger sharks. We fish from St Marks to Carrabelle. I have read good things about Alligator point but have not tried it yet. I plan to this year. If you have suggestions and want to pm me please feel free to do so.

Thanks


----------



## jaymax00 (Apr 12, 2017)

Hey Ihunt, they caught a 10ft tiger off of St.George island beach. We have caught 8 ft bulls off the bay side of dog island near the east pass. There is a good drop. Fish where it drop from 7ft to around 30ft, use some Bonita and HANG ON!


----------



## Rabun (Apr 13, 2017)

Caught this one off Cape San Blas beach last year.  We dragged a snapper head out about 300 yards with a kayak.


----------



## Rabun (Apr 13, 2017)

jaymax00 said:


> Hey Ihunt, they caught a 10ft tiger off of St.George island beach. We have caught 8 ft bulls off the bay side of dog island near the east pass. There is a good drop. Fish where it drop from 7ft to around 30ft, use some Bonita and HANG ON!



Wow...did they get that this year?  Didn't know tigers would come in that close.  That's a beast!  There goes Tippet


----------



## jaymax00 (Apr 13, 2017)

Here is that tiger from last year. The kid that caught it got some flack for catching that poor shark. lol he tagged and released the tiger!


----------



## jaymax00 (Apr 13, 2017)

The cape has some good ones!


----------



## Rabun (Apr 14, 2017)

That's incredible. That must have been an epic battle. Glad it was released..that's the most dangerous part. 

Ihunt, plenty of sharks out there. You can go to the East End of St George Island state park and catch sharks all day long from shore.  Plenty of rays too.  You can drive there or Better yet take your boat out there and do combo boat fish beach trip.  Not sure of your sons age but there are a lot of sea critters you can observe in the shallows behind the island there.  There are plenty of game fish out there too...right now pompano,Spanish and reds. 

Enjoy


----------



## Ihunt (Apr 14, 2017)

Thanks guys


----------



## teethdoc (Apr 18, 2017)

Rabun said:


> That's incredible. That must have been an epic battle. Glad it was released..that's the most dangerous part.
> 
> Ihunt, plenty of sharks out there. You can go to the East End of St George Island state park and catch sharks all day long from shore.  Plenty of rays too.  You can drive there or Better yet take your boat out there and do combo boat fish beach trip.  Not sure of your sons age but there are a lot of sea critters you can observe in the shallows behind the island there.  There are plenty of game fish out there too...right now pompano,Spanish and reds.
> 
> Enjoy



I love fishing the east end of St. George, but be careful out there.  When the tide is going out, it rips through that channel and has a serious current.  It would suck a kid out to sea pretty quick.


----------



## kingfish (Apr 18, 2017)

Back in the day, we used whole stingrays, jacks, small sharks and big sail cats for shark bait.  Be careful what you ask for out there.  There are some monster sharks out where people scallop.


----------



## Ihunt (Apr 18, 2017)

kingfish said:


> Back in the day, we used whole stingrays, jacks, small sharks and big sail cats for shark bait.  Be careful what you ask for out there.  There are some monster sharks out where people scallop.



I know the statistics show that sharks don't bother many people but I don't like swimming in the ocean. I prefer to be the dominant predator. They can eat you if they want to. I prefer not giving them a choice.


----------

